# Why reliable down is so important, gah!!



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I burned something on the stove today and smoked up the house . I opened the front door and all the windows to air everything out and after 15 mins noticed Radar (my corgi) was gone....I'm running around yelling his name, grab my kid and the stroller, and start walking down the street screaming his name....I knew he couldn't have gotten far, we wanders, not bolts lol. We have a big field across the street and I see him down the road in the field. I yell his name and he starts BOLTING to me....out of the corner of my eye I see an SUV barreling down the street, surely to collide with my little terror!!! I scream "PLATZ" at the top of my freaking lungs, thinking I'm going to lose my dog horrifically, right in front of my eyes. And my amazing, obedient, wonderful, boy, FLIES into a down, mid-sprint, and waits for me to come get him....man oh man was my heart going a mile a minute...he got an unbelievable amount of praise for that one....jeesh!!!!


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome story, well done Radar  And to you as well for teaching him so well. Training dogs indeed saves lives


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Wonderful story! You mush have been so scared.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think my heart stopped while reading, I'm glad he listened!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You should be proud of him!! That was definitely life-saving!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome story! Great job for you for being a wonderful owner and teaching him properly.

When I was a little girl I watched my kitten get hit when I called for her when I got home from school. It's horrible when you can see what's going to happen but can't stop it.


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

Im darn proud of Radar and I don't even know him!


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

Good boy Radar.


----------

